# What an IDIOT!....NOW WITH PIC!



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

*Wal-Mart Cake from Detroit
It took me a second, but make sure you read the story under the picture. Keep in mind this actually happened. 
This cake is for someone who was moving…*








*Okay so this is how I imagine this conversation went:*

*Walmart Employee: "Hello 'dis Walmarts, how can I help you?"*

*Customer: "I would like to order a cake for a going away party this week."*

*Walmart Employee: "Lemme ax what you want on da cake?"*

*Customer: " 'Best Wishes Suzanne', underneath that 'We will miss you.' "*

*STOP LAUGHING!...JJ*


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2012)

Where's the rest of the story  JJ?


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

your pics didn't come threw


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2012)

good I thought it was just me LOL

fwiw I just had a bitch of a time loading a pic.and it's not cause I've been drinking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

JJ you hitting the sauce again


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)

JJ what wood do you use for smoking


----------



## scooper (Jan 18, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> JJ what wood do you use for smoking


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

I wasn't drinkng or smoking...Maybe just getting old...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## custom99 (Jan 18, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2012)

Your too much JJ!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 18, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I wasn't drinkng or smoking...Maybe just getting old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe you should start.........

I dont care what anyone says...... The cake story is funny ......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## frosty (Jan 18, 2012)

And they walk among us!  We all work with absolute morons. . . . .  although some of my co-workers could probably look at me in amazement as well.


----------



## spec (Jan 18, 2012)

*............................WALMARTIANS.................................*

GOTTA LOVE EM


----------



## spec (Jan 18, 2012)

I was going to keep this to myself...

But it's a true story

A few years back I was at the Pine city, MN. Walmart

Now you have to keep in mind that pine city has a seriously shallow and limited GENE POOL

Father's day there is really confusing to them...If you get my drift

I bought  175bux worth of goods

Went to the cashier who looked like most of the dogs were barking

Went to pay with 2 $100 bills

Her marker was dry

She made a huge stink over it...calls the manager over the loud speaker...and explains to the whole freaking store that she has more hundred dollar bills than she has seen before...so they must be counterfeit...

OVER THE LOUD SPEAKER

I have a temper...Served my country...and a low tolerance for BS

AFTER standing there for 10 minutes while the manager and every looser in the store has wandered up to take a look at me,what I bought and the cash

These LOOSERS deem my cash real...and expect me to go on my merry way...I have a crowd/audience

I'M LIVID...My wife has me by the arm...Trying to reason with me

The cashier hands me a $10 and a $5...Not a twenty and a five...

Shit hits the fan..

.as I explain to this person of diminished capacity...that 174.99 from 200 DOES NOT EQUAL 15.50

I summon the manager from 3 registers down without taking a step

I was foaming at the mouth by this time...

I just wanted my money back...I'd spend it elsewhere

Got 10 $20's back instead of my 2 $100's...

So I so not politely...Remember I have about 15-20 WALMARTIANS standing slack jawed around me

I WANT TO SEE YOUR COUNTRFEIT PEN

Manager looks at me and asks why

WHY IN THE F$%*+_(*%#@!#$%^^& DO YOU THINK [email protected]#(*&^$#  I WANT TO MAKE SURE YOUR MONEY IS REAL

There were 3 pine county sherriffs cars to greet me at the front door...

One of which was my neighbor and freind


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 18, 2012)

spec said:


> I was going to keep this to myself...
> But it's a true story
> A few years back I was at the Pine city, MN. Walmart
> Now you have to keep in mind that pine city has a seriously shallow and limited GENE POOL
> ...



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:good for you


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

Wal-Mart will hire anybody. You should see the southern ones.


----------



## spec (Jan 18, 2012)

I just moved from south east Kansas

Coffeyville

I wish I was a stand up comedian...

I'D NEVER LOOK FOR MATERIAL AGAIN


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

spec said:


> I just moved from south east Kansas
> 
> Coffeyville
> 
> ...


That's a riot...I once had a heavily Pierced, Blue Haired, 18 yearold, McDonalds worker tell me I had to wait for the Manager to come back from break to give me my change...When I asked why, she looked at me like " I " was an idiot and said, " The System went down before it told me how much change to give back! "...I gave a $20 for a $14.45 bill...Had I not had my very young, at the time, Daughters with me...The Sheriff would have been there too!...JJ


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

I see that so often now. Do they even teach basic math in school anymore?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2012)

My one daughter is a manager at wallys-not-so-smart.

She tells me horror stories about the stupid employees she has to work with. Its not about pleasing the customer anymore, its about $$$$


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you guys ever gone to the people of Walmart site? OMG we spent a couple of hours just totally amazed at the attire displayed there and both had tears from laughing so hard 

And by the way - not everyone can get a job there - I got turned down as a greeter because I had all my teeth


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> And by the way - not everyone can get a job there - I got turned down as a greeter because I had all my teeth


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)

Now that is funny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

We have all had a laugh and some fun with the Quirks of Walmart and some of its associates...Mostly because we all have Friends and/or Family that have worked there and have heard the stories...We in no way wish to Insult, Defame or Malign, the fine and conciencious employees that make Walmart a great company...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2012)

Not a problem on my end JJ, you could change the name of the store and tell the same story's and they would still be mostly true and funny..... I would hope no one would take offense from it.


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I have herd the stories, my son use to work there as a greater, and my niece works there as a cashier. My son lost his job there after telling the manager there an easier way to do things. My niece told us later the manager was worried that a 19 year old kid was smarter then he was.
 


spec said:


> I just moved from south east Kansas
> 
> Coffeyville
> 
> ...









  You got that right


----------



## dogcop1us (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## tjohnson (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a similar cake experience at a local Walmart

The employee and I were having a "Language Barrier Issue", and I summoned an "English Speaking Employee"

Just how can someone screw up "Happy Birthday Mommy"?!?!?!?

TJ


----------



## custom99 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had to send this to my daughter who is a pastry cook at Disney World. She loved it. She said as a positive it was nice hand writing. Lol


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 19, 2012)

custom99 said:


> . She loved it. She said as a positive it was nice hand writing. Lol


LOL I was thinking the same thing when I first saw it.


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank goodness  the Wally Worlds are to far for me to drive to.


----------

